
Twenty Years of Machine Learning at Microsoft - jonbaer
http://blogs.technet.com/b/machinelearning/archive/2014/07/08/twenty-years-of-machine-learning-at-microsoft.aspx
======
CurtHagenlocher
Author:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Platt_(computer_scientist)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Platt_\(computer_scientist\))

